# Crystal red shrimp - losing white pigment



## fuguwugu (May 6, 2012)

Even after a couple of weeks after moulting, my CRS are losing the white pigment and turning clear/translucent. Any ideas why?

pH 7.0
gH 4.0
25 C

Thanks


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Long ago, when I first started to raise CRS, I did see a couple CRS had clear body, but the other shrimps around them were ok. 

I have to say my water condition was not right. I was rushing and mixing all kind of chemicals to get the water the right GH and pH. It could be genetics also. You water parameters seems ok. 


From my experience, I would go easy with the chemicals and just let your tank have time to age naturally before adding the shrimps. Haste makes waste.


----------

